# Traditional railroad garb - a commentary



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Do any of you model railroaders or rail fans wear hickory striped engineer’s hats, chore jackets or bib overalls, not necessarily these items all at once but any of these articles at any given time for any reason? 

Knowing that these things weren't really specific only to railroads but most all labor related things back in the day, would you wear them because your a rail fan, model railroader or just because you like them and they're comfortable?

I have wondered for quite some time now why there seems to be a negative stigma attached to railroad attire and why traditional American work clothing worn by men for the last 150 years is now only associated with little kids and choo-choos. It's OK to like Trains but please don't show your enthusiasm for them. For some reason if a grown man were to wear such stuff then he is a nut case and chastised. I would agree that wearing an engineer’s hat with bib overalls, a pocket watch, gloves and a red bandanna hanging out of your back pocket is over the top unless you worked in a museum or on a tourist railroad line but even the real “Rails” mock and make fun of guys, who they call “Foamers”, when certain guys are seen wearing bibs or any type of traditional clothing. It’s gotta be jeans, logger boots and ball caps now.

There seems to be a double standard in society as well. If I were to see a guy wearing a Dodgers baseball cap and jersey and then made fun of him because he’s really not a true MLB Dodgers baseball player and then laughed at him for being a poser and a fake then I would probably be labeled as a hater, asked to lighten up, get beat up and told to live and let live.

On the other hand…..

I have a faded old hickory striped engineer’s hat I like to wear and I usually wear it when working on my train layout, sometimes when doing the lawn and sometimes out in public. There have been some times when I have been mocked or comments made behind my back by people who are amused with my choice of hat. Seems like I have to take that simply because I deserve it for wearing such a thing.

I have a denim chore jacket as well but never wear it with the engineer's hat because I know here in So. Cal I will probably get called out and laughed at. If I wear a hat it would be a baseball hat and then nobody blinks an eye at that combination.

Bibs would be out of the question here, even though they are comfortable and I like them (had some in the past) I don‘t own a pair now. Just a pair of regular old bibs is enough to make people look and call you a *******, hick or a grunge 90s throwback.

I suppose a lot might be on what state a person lives. However if I were 80 years old and wearing bibs then I’m quaint and “Old Timey“. If I’m 3 years old and wearing bibs then I’m “Cute as can Be” but anywhere in between I’m just plain nuts.

It’s such a shame that plain, ordinary and traditional clothing is looked down on. A Yankees fan can wear a Yankees hat and jersey, a NASCAR fan can wear a pit crew shirt but a Rail Fan can’t wear hickory stripes.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

To answer your initial question, I never wear any of the 'traditional' railroad garb, either while playing with my trains or any other time---I simply don't own any. As you pointed out, that attire developed out of contemporary laborer's clothing of the day: it was durable, and your shirt-tail doesn't pull out of your pants when you wear bib overalls or coveralls. Your hair doesn't get full of soot, grease or oil if you wear a sack-hat and that bandana can either keep hot cinders from falling down the front of your coveralls or cold air from doing the same. It's an attire that was purely functional in a number of occupations of those times.

One of my grandfathers was an engineer, and he regularly wore coveralls to work. The othe was a conductor, and he wore a suit. The job determined their attire. I don't own either a suit or coveralls because they aren't the uniform for my life-style. Instead, I wear a lot of t-shirts and jeans, shorts, or khakis when I'm at home, and baseball-style caps when I work outside. I live in Kentucky, so bib-overalls and coveralls are very common in rural areas and go unnoticed: they're the attire of farmers, hunters, and people who work with their hands, and the sack-hat is still around for the farmers and mechanics.

I think the problem is that, for the most part, railroaders stopped needing the special garb: Carhart jackets and jeans have become the norm. Baseball caps shade your eyes, but there's no cinders flying or soot. There's no need to oil all the moving parts of the drive wheels at every stop, so no need to protect your (shorter) hair from greasy or oiling fittings. In short, the attire has changed to match the needs of the job. I visit railroad museums and make a point of buying coffee mugs and t-shirts to support them, but I wouldn't go out and buy a set of overalls because I don't wear them in my normal life: they aren't the uniform of what I do and who I am.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What he said.  T-shirts in the summer, sweat shirts in the winter, jeans all year long.


----------



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

I would agree with you. We wear what is comfortable and appropriate for our jobs and everyday life.

But most people wear stuff for kicks, because they are trying to show off a style or because something just simply makes them happy. I would wear my railroad cap for kicks not because I really need it but because I like trains and I'm feeling nostalgic for the old days that I never really knew because I was born in the modern diesel era.

I guess the point is I have noticed that railroad fans avoid this stuff like the plague for fear that they will endure being ridiculed and laughed at. I'm in no way advocating that a grown man should play dress up and walk around like Choo-Choo Charlie as a daily habit but if one feels like they just want to wear a piece of old timey railroad clothing, say a hat or a jacket just for kicks then they should.

I suppose many people don't own such things because they truly do not care or it does not interest them but I have a feeling that there are many model railroaders who would like to wear some articles of clothing but are simply too afraid or embarrassed to do so and that's a shame. For me Bibs are going to far but if somebody wants to, then by all means I won’t laugh at you. The problem is most people, including train buffs would laugh….why?

I’m not trying to justify myself because I will wear what I will as long as it’s clean and presentable and to heck with the rest of the sheeples. I wrote my original comment because I went out trying to find a new sack hat and had a heck of a time finding a good one. I found it odd that a good Union made sanfordized hat would become a rarity. I finally did find a hand sewn one of good quality and authenticity and through the course of my search I realized how such clothing is now considered to be a "Costume" rather than normal work wear. I also realized through searches and reading actual railroad worker forums on how actual Rails feel about such things, it‘s a joke to them. I also came to the conclusion that it seems "Railroad fans" work hard at distancing themselves from this clothing but yet a sports fan can fully and happily embrace sports garb with no static.

I just find it odd that in today’s times when so many people dress outrageously and gaudy or outright slovenly that an engineer's hat or denim bibs would be considered "Just too much"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I have contemplated getting an engineer's hat for my grandson, but I haven't found one at a reasonable price.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*There's always Halloween and Career Day!*

Jim, I'm 55 and you know what....."There Ain't a Dang thing wrong with wear'n what ya feel like wearin!" I live in a small tourist town and believe me I've gotten that LOOK from people about the RR Duds! My wife asked me to talk to the Kindergardeners at her school about Trains for career. It was during their Halloween celebration and yes I wore my Hickory Striped Engineers cap, Oshkosh Overalls,red kerchief and old steel toed work boots(she begged me to let her wash all this stuff cuz its pretty greasy and oily...nope). Had a great time with the kids and at least the entire class wanted to be Enginameers just like Mrs MacMillens Husband....good thing I didn't tell them I'm a Chef:laugh: But the chuckles and sideways glances from the parents...C'mon its just fun!! Some folks just grow up TOOO QUICK!! Oh I'm also a Brewers Fan with the cap,jersey(The Prince) and Golf Jacket!!!:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

MacDaddy55 good for you! That's what it's all about :thumbsup:

I'm an Angels fan, jerseys, jackets and all but enjoy baseball as a whole. Wouldn't have a problem wearing a Brewers hat. I'm literally a man of many hats. :laugh:

The one hat I wear that gets the most attention and comments from people? A greek Fisherman's hat. Can you beleive it? That style of hat has been around for well over 100 years and people still wear them now, probably mostly in Greece. You would not believe how many times people jokingly salute me and call me Captain. It mildly looks like an old european military hat but has no regalia or insignia. I just roll with it. I just say to people "At ease sailor...carry on"

God Bless


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Jim is that The Walter Knotts of Knotts Berry Farms and Knotts applesauce!!


----------



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey MacDaddy55

Yes the very same Walter Knott. The famous Boysenberry jams and preserves + Chicken dinners.

I live very close. I used to work there for a time as a Butterfield Satgecoach Driver. I couldn't get in to the engineer program for the Calico Train ride so I took the Stagecoach job. The pay was terrible. I wished I could have been on the train obviously.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stagecoach driver.....sounds like a blast!! Cept'n overcourse throw'n down that scatter gun 'n cashbox during a holdup!!:laugh::laugh: So they have what a Wildwest Show and Train museum at Knotts Farms? Man I'm gonna take vacation there next year!:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

If my hair was longer and I could grow out a short beard, I'd sport the striped hat, but the bibs arent really my thing. I just dont think I fit the "engineer" image. Too "clean" cut and I dont have huge bear paw hands. Not saying I couldnt do it, I just dont look like I could.


----------



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is the one problem for any man with regard to wearing bib overalls....

You can't have a gut...... You could but that I think this might be the embarassing part.

I mean no offense to anyone who does have one as I was once very over weight myself but now have lost quite a bit of weight and my gut is almost gone but I'm afraid it's true. Guys look best in bibs when they are lean and mean......"John Henry was a steel drivin' man" lean.... and I think for most of us middle aged men and older the stomach may be a problem and bibs just accentuate that part of the body.

I could probably pull off bibs now but I have to admit I would be very self conciuous because nobody except toddelers and the occassional teenage chick can wear a pair of bibs in Southern California and not get slammed for it. If I were living with my relatives in Tennessee then I'd fit right in.

I have a natural country flair to my attire and am fond of denim and flannels so I natuarlly gravitate to old time looking clothing, especially workman and laborers clothes. On the other hand I love baseball so you might find me in a jersey and ball cap. The thing is since I gravitate to old time stuff you will find me wearing a 1935 Boston Braves jersey and cap, Brooklyn Dodgers stuff or a 1939 Ted Williams Red Sox jersey instead of the modern stuff. History is my hobby but I must use restraint obviously so I won't always look like a backdated fool. Many people like to wear modern camouflage clothing. I wear a khaki Model 1941 field jacket from W.W. II instead... see what I mean?... That's me.

So with regard to old time railroad attire, I'm not trying to convince anyone that simply because they like trains that they should like the clothes. Rather, I really wish people could appreciate those of us who take and interest in such things and may have screwed up enough courage to wear something like that for fun or for history's sake and because nobody does wear them anymore. Case in point when your engineer's hat is made in China and has a one size fits all adjustable snap back then I think we have lost something there.

My friends we have lost our American Heritage and...... are close to losing our Country, Liberty and Freedom, but that's a subject for another forum.

God Bless,

P.S. to MacDaddy - Knott's Berry farm is not what it used to be. They are barely holding on to the Old West theme. The Knott family no longer owns the park and if it were up to the current owners they would dump the old west berry farm look and go complete thrill ride park. The park is more affordable than Disneyland so it attracts lower income people many of whom are LA gangbangers and the like. The narrow gauge train mix of D&RGW and RGS still runs as well as the Galloping Goose motor car #3 but due to political correctness the train robbers can no longer fire their six shooters or appear threatening as not to scare or offend anyone. The Stage coach is no longer robbed and we were no longer allowed to dress period or have beards nor can the Shotgun messenger carry a shotgun as years ago. The whole place is watered down and has lost it's old fashioned flavor. They do have a Wild West stunt show but no train museum. The old Model Railroad store in the park is long gone. The Calico Railroad although still popular is not emphasized in the park anymore, the roller coasters are. At one time the park did get pretty involved in the Railroad's future but they didn't keep the fire box hot on those plans and the plans and talk dissappeared. I'm afraid that if you traveled all the way here to see it you would be somewhat dissappointed.

Here is a good link to the Knott's Berry Farm Calico Train Ride if your interested.
http://narrowgauge.org/ngc/html/kbfarm/kbfarm-main.html


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

O-boy said:


> in Southern California and not get slammed for it.


That's the main reason I hated living in California. Too many people worried about appearances. 

I grew up in rural Oklahoma and now live in Michigan. I wear what I want and if someone has a problem with it - that's their problem. If they've got the guts to say something to me, they probably won't like the response. I can be a mean little cuss if provoked.

My personal hat of choice when I'm out and about in the summer (or sometimes in the winter) is a Military Desert camo Boonie. Keeps my head cool and the sun off my eyes. When it's really warm I dump water inside and slap it back on my head.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW, O-Boy, I haven't been to Knotts in twenty years. Bummer they killed the Old West feel it used to have. I remember the train robbery ride from when I was a kid. The First time I was maybe 5 years old and it scared the crap out of me! I thought it was real! 

Have you been to Calico Ghost Town in the Desert lately? They still have the Old West thing going on with the Mines and train and gunfights and such. :thumbsup:

On the "bibs' thing. I used to be a Fire Sprinkler fitter. Here in SoCal the Union Fitters still wear the overalls. To the point where they make fun of the guys who don't wear them. I saw a Dude in Walmart the other day wearing some with one strap hanging. Man he looked well....... :laugh::laugh: ........ Silly to say the least. However I must say I wore them when I worked as a fitter and they are comfortable to work in and wear shorts underneath for the ride home after work!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I used to have a set of denim bibs, when I cut my own firewood for the fireplace in winter. They keep the chainsaw chips out of your skivvies and keep the tails of your shirt away from the chain. As for train attire, though, I prefer the t-shirts and ball caps with the logo's: they let me support the museums and the hobby while looking handsome and distinguished. *innocent look*


----------

